
Rick Astley: How We Made Never Gonna Give You Up - kasperni
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2020/mar/23/rick-astley-how-we-made-never-gonna-give-you-up
======
gdubs
I remember being a kid and seeing this music video for the first time and
thinking, wait, _that 's_ the guy who sings this song? Rick Astley must have
one of the most incongruous voices in the industry.

